# Abu Dhabi car accident white ticket??



## *fairies21* (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi my husband was driving home yesterday and the car in front slammed on their brakes with no notice causing the car in front to swerve and him to go into the back of the car. The other car has no damage but as it was a 4x4 the spare wheel on the back cause a dint in my husband's saloon. The saaed came and issued both parties with a white ticket after hearing both their stories.

We do not know what this means and the translation of the accident on the saaed website does not give any more information than we know. He did not get a fine at the time and we now don't know what a white ticket means. It was a hire car he was driving and they will fix the car but are vague on whether there are fines and what the ticket means.

We can only find information about green and pink tickets. Does anyone know about a white ticket and where we can find out whether there are fines to pay?

Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

r u talking about that small credit card slip given by saaed police... i am reading something similar on other forum... well discussed... u just need to speak to ur insurance company...
they are electronically linked... before u reach the insurance company ... they know the case already


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

if u have a mistake.... they will charge you dh 500... 

sorry for making so many post for the same info... just completed reading the whole discussion...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

This is a copy paste info from somewhere i cannot mention:

Sorry to hear of your accident. I was in an accident myself recently so I shall write down all the steps to the procedure as we went through:
1. Call 999 Saeed
2. They will print out an accident report (the credit card slip thingie) for you
3. Log onto the website and punch in the accident report number that is on the slip you were given be Saaed
4. Save the accident report from the website on your PC hard-disk
5. Call your insurance company. (from here on the procedure i am going to write about is what our insurers RSA follow, maybe different with your insurance company)
6. We were asked to email the accident report, the car registration copy, the driver licence copy to our insurance company RSA
7. The insurance company verified all the facts and called me with the details of the garage in Musaffah I needed to go to for repairs. Again, our car is agency maintained (Ali and Sons) so there was no ambiguity.
8. I delivered the car to the garage.
9. Collected the car once it was ready.
NB: You do not need the guilty party's insurance details. Its for your insurance company to work out all the payment details with them.
Hopefully this explains everything. If you have more questions please PM as I have had the exact same experience a few months ago. And the Saaed for the guilty party has been reduced to 300 dirhams.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

So from the above it sounds like the white slip is just a number you need to enter on the Saeed website in order to get your actual accident report (pink or green).


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

I also encounter an accident last month in dubai abi dhabi road... The police gave me this white slip. I did the same go to the website but i find it useless..

What i did, is i called my insurance and ask them directly what to do.. He said, just bring that white slip and file a claim.. No accident report needed just that slip along with a copy of your car registration and license...


----------

